

Google Apps Spam with No Way to Unsubscribe - sksk
http://imgur.com/UrAzyTD

======
sksk
Google Apps decides to include me in this email because some random person has
decided to use my email ID as part of the sign-up. I keep getting these
messages and I have no way to unsubscribe.

At least in other Google emails, there will be an option to disconnect but
this one doesn't have it. The fine print at the bottom says this is
'mandatory'. I know I can apply a filter to get rid of it but that's not the
point.

~~~
tired_man
Someone did that with one of my google addresses several years back. The
emails stopped after a couple of months.

Since GApps is now a 30-day freebie unless they subscribe, the emails should
stop soon after that. Since they had the emails sent to your address, they
won't see the setup details from Google.

